# chronology of a character. Help please



## CatalinaTamiko (Mar 16, 2010)

ok i need input. Im making revised and cleaned up versions of my stories of what used to be my main character. But i need help. 

See i dont know if i should repost them in the same order, or try to actually put them into a plausible and understandable time line?


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 16, 2010)

If you are aiming to be understood, maybe plausible and understandable would work. If the goal is more artistic or so, post it however you think would be best? Though if you are just going to post reworked stories, put it in the right order. It would probably serve the revisions the best that way.


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Mar 17, 2010)

ok i was wondering because when i made the stories originally, they were like, all over his timeline. and the gaps would span months or even a year.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 17, 2010)

Angelus Wolfen said:


> ok i was wondering because when i made the stories originally, they were like, all over his timeline. and the gaps would span months or even a year.



Wait...so they skipped months, okay, but were they also out of chronological order?


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Mar 18, 2010)

yea...way out of order...i posted some that were like of his past lives after i posted a coupe about his leaving his current home. Then i posted one about his death that was two years after his move, but i posted it before i posted where he actually arrived.

i so screwed it all up


----------



## Atrak (Mar 18, 2010)

I suggest either putting it in order, or using a framed story format.


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Mar 19, 2010)

im working on it all right now. one story at a time. 

i put the original pages in a framed formatted order starting from his first appearance working toward his final appearance. and stopping occationally to have a flashback.

sound good?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

Angelus Wolfen said:


> im working on it all right now. one story at a time.
> 
> i put the original pages in a framed formatted order starting from his first appearance working toward his final appearance. and stopping occationally to have a flashback.
> 
> sound good?



Yeah. Just be sure you have stuff happening in the frame and between flashbacks, like something that triggers the story/flashback.


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Mar 20, 2010)

ah! good point. thank you


----------

